# HDMI Cables



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok I read this thread which basically said there is no need to buy a super expensive HDMI cable: http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3&message.id=828972#M828972 . Does everyone agree? I have an expensive one and it looks good but never tried anything else - only spent a few bucks on it cause my friend got his employee discount on it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My view is that there's a cost/benefit curve that most cables (electronic gear in general) follow: the real cheap chinese stuff can be plain bad, there's a middle ground for most of us, then there's the super esoteric that matters to only a very few and mostly (me thinks) because they know its there (not because it makes any real difference.) If you've got $100K worth of stereo stuff - get $1000/ft cables - it will make you feel that you've got the best. For most of us, a middle of the road cable from a reputable supplier is fine.

I've had good results with Acoustic Research. I steer clear of Monster as I feel its over priced.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## bigdippin (Dec 15, 2008)

My theory on it is if I'm on a budget build, then I buy budget based cables. If I got a huge system that cost my left leg, then I buy the top of the line quality.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

This is kinda out of left field, but I'm gonna chime in on this. When I evac'ed before Ike, I left my HT cables behind, after being submerged in 5-6ft. of water for a few days it was truly a noticable difference between the "cheap" & "high-end" cables. The cheap ones were completely corroded on the exposed metal areas where as my high-end Monster cables & wires were merely dirty\muddy. I was able to actually re-use my Monster cables with no notiable deterioration in any signals (audio or video), these included my HDMI & Optical as well as speaker wire. I consider that a pretty hard core testament to the difference in quality

this is what my master bedroom looked like after Ike, you can see the water line on the wall


----------



## capww8 (Dec 17, 2008)

HDMI cables are certified by their "eye-pattern." This is a visual representation of the quality of signal transmission, and the occurance of cross-talk between the different elements of the cable.

Any reputable manufacturer should make this available. At very short lengths (1m, 2m) it may not make a huge difference, but at anything over 3m it can be the difference between a cable working, or not working.

The simplest problem you can have is with the handshake and clock synching. If there's a problem with either of these elements, the components will not work.

If it's run through the wall, spring for the best cable you can even remotely afford... otherwise you may wind up having to tear it out of the wall to replace. Otherwise, take your chances, but I would never use something that the manufacturer didn't make the test results available for.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My employer (TimeWarner Cable) disassembled a Monster cable and one of the HDMI cables we provide to our customers. The Monster cable retails for about $159 and we ask $10 for ours. We found that after visually and electrically testing their cables against ours that the wiring is quite inferior. Signal strength and quality was far below what you'd expect from a cable of that cost. Ours may be 2' shorter but cost far less with superior quality.


----------

